# S. Ga. Lease - need two



## Whitetailer (Jul 13, 2006)

900 ac. 2 1/2 mi. on river.  Have had this property for eleven years and all of a sudden I need two to fill the lease.  Only six hunters on the property, deer and loads of Turkeys.
  Cabin on property w showers/toilets/kitchen /AC/ Heat.
Now the hitch.  Members must be from S. Florida.

Owner plants four plots, I plant three.  River bottom has loads of Oaks.



$900.00 annual.

                                   Russ


----------



## Beamer (Jul 13, 2006)

*south fla*

hey does tampa count as south fl


----------



## Whitetailer (Jul 14, 2006)

Reason number one is:  Because it would not be fair to the other members who drive eight or nine hours to hunt.


----------



## Whitetailer (Jul 14, 2006)

*Beamer*

Close enough, give a call.

                  Russ


----------



## patterstdeer (Jul 15, 2006)

*s. Ga. Lease*

Well  I'll play. Being from Florida myself ,I enjoy being in a club with a bunch of Georgia boys.Most of the guys in our club are within an hour or less of the lease where it is a 4 1/2 hour drive for me. I personaly like the idea of having someone local in there that can be there to kinda keep an eye on things.I can't understand why the length of drive should really be that big a deal.Seems that someone you would worry about doing something out of line is probably someone you wouldn't want in the club to start with. Maybe I am way out of line on this one but that's just my opinion.


----------



## gordylew (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a 100 acre lease.  mega bucks, looking for 2 hunters.  here's the catch..   hunters must Live in Anchorage Alaska , be wheel chair bound and must pay in Gold Krugerrands.


----------



## rance56 (Jul 15, 2006)

stone_lyn said:
			
		

> This is a problem that is getting worse as years go by.  South GA hunters cannot even hunt in their home state.  I know a lot of people that are looking and all of the Floridians have leased all of our land.  I think it is pretty sorry that you have to be from south florida to hunt land in
> GA.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=68140

heres 7000 acres of south georgia hunting land dirt cheap at $4.5/acre.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 15, 2006)

stone_lyn said:
			
		

> This is a problem that is getting worse as years go by.  South GA hunters cannot even hunt in their home state.  I know a lot of people that are looking and all of the Floridians have leased all of our land.  I think it is pretty sorry that you have to be from south florida to hunt land in
> GA.



Would you be willing to pay 4000 to 9000.00 per membership in your home state?

That is what the cost of a membership will run you in central and south Florida.

There is plenty of large family owned acreages down that way but they keep the membership low thus making the cost high.

Simple economics - spend 7500.00 for a 1 year membership or spend the same amount for 6-10 years worth of hunting membership.

If they are paying for the lease then it is them who can decide who they want. If you have a problem then take it out on the landowner not Whitetailer, he is just looking for a few memebers with a very minor stipulation. Maybe the landowner demands to have out of state hunters because he did not want his land hammered every day by locals.

There is plenty of land available for lease in Georgia some of you just need to get off the wallet. Even if all Florida hunters left the state of Georgia the lease rates will not drop enough for some of you whiners that think 400.00 is to much. Just as people from the state of Georgia come here to enjoy our beaches and fishing people from the state of Florida go there to enjoy the hunting. 

Whether you like it or not we help each others economy.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 15, 2006)

Might also be that the owner does not want locals, this is the same situation I have where am at now, when we went to lease the property ,the owner past over locals for us, we all come from Miami, because he says locals move in all Year long and destroy the land with their ATVs.

We only go a total of about 10 days a year, compare to locals that might hunt all weekends and every afternoon.

Am trying to get another lease even 100 miles north of the one I have now and I was told the same thing, so perhaps you local boys need to do some reasoning.

I for one would not join a group of locals not even in North Florida, for the same reason, I'll be paying full price and hunting part time while the locals will be there everyday spooking the deers.

Also realise we bring big bucks to your State, $258 for a hunting license, so we do contribute in that way more even than locals.
Peace.


----------



## TxHunter (Jul 16, 2006)

I currently live in Florida, mainly because this is where the job brought us.  I met my wife in Georgia when I was stationed there.  It was nice because I had friends with property that I could hunt on.  From what I have seen trying to look into getting into a club here in Florida is this:

(1) extremely expensive.
(2) Seems like you have to be blood related or part of the good ole boy network to get in.
(3) if you do get in, all the other members put you in a spot that gives you little or no chance of even seeing a deer. (i.e. like the spot that is close to the interstate)

I am looking for a club in Georgia so the wife and I can have a place to go and camp during the off season.  Plus it is a win win for me, she gets to visit the family while I am in camp hunting.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 16, 2006)

Gents, I've had to edit two posts.  Let's leave the insults out, and put his thread back on topic.

Just as someone in Georgia has say so on their lease, he has say so on his.

It doesn't mean it's fair, or that we have to like it, but it is his decision so we must respect it.

This horse has been beaten before.  If you want to beat it again, start a new thread.


----------

